# Congratulations LeeLee



## Sazzaroo (Jan 10, 2013)

*Big Well done hun on your slimmer of the week award. 

You really are an inspiration! *​


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations LeeLee!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 10, 2013)

Awww shucks, thanks guys.  A 2lb loss is on the low side for Slimmer of the Week, but in order to qualify you have to have also lost something the week before and for most of the group, last week was their first weigh-in after Christmas so had gained.  I'm delighted to have got rid of the equivalent of 4 packets of butter this week - no wonder the jeans are getting baggy.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 12, 2013)

_Still an achievement good luck for this week too!_


----------



## gail1 (Jan 12, 2013)

well done Lee Lee


----------

